# ISO Tiagra’s and Talicas



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

I’m looking for a few shimano tiagras 30w-80w and a few talicas any size. With or without rod. Thanks!


----------



## snuggary2934 (7 mo ago)

Cjperciavalle said:


> I’m looking for a few shimano tiagras 30w-80w and a few talicas any size. With or without rod. Thanks!


----------



## snuggary2934 (7 mo ago)

got what you need 251 979 6135


----------



## jmomojuel (7 mo ago)

Lies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

